# B14 suspension questions for the FNG



## buldozr (Mar 10, 2011)

Before I ask my questions, I need to go over my background so not to get flamed for being a NEWB. I am very familiar with the MkIII Supra, SA/FB/FC/FD model RX7's, Mitsu 3000gt/dodge stealth, Mr2's, even the popular domestics including 5.0L Mustangs and SBC's. I know NOTHING about the B13-15. 

I recently purchased a 1997 Nissan 200sx from a friend of mine which will be used for commuting and autoX. Lots of little problems that I am currently tackling, one is the front struts are blown and in need of replacement. I love built suspensions but I understand that I cannot lower the car more than about an inch without losing all suspension travel and possibly bottom out/damage the strut and ride bump stops... so my question is, I want a modest autoX style of suspension for the street (no full adjustable coilovers). I read on the boards that you can run camber plates to gain 3/4" of additional strut 'bottom out' clearance. Can I also order B13 style struts to gain anymore clearance? Will those two mods be adequate for a LINEAR performance spring? Does anyone know the specs or used the OBX adjustable spring kit on ebay? $60 bucks sounds too good to be true.

Sorry for the long post and I appreciate the help.


----------

